# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  CH-5 Rainbow drone, China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, Haidian District, Beijing, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation

CASC Rainbow on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

China's CH-5 drone completes trial flight

Published on Jul 16, 2017




> The mass-production model of China's unmanned aerial vehicle CH-5, or "Rainbow 5", completed its trial flight in north China's Hebei Province Friday.

----------


## Airicist

"China Begins Production Of CH-5 Rainbow Military Drone That Rivals US' MQ-9 Reaper"
US' Reaper, or Predator B, was the world's first unmanned aerial vehicle that could attack targets on the ground. At US $16.9 million, which makes it the world's most expensive drone. "The CH-5 may come in at less than half of the price," Mr Wang said.

July 18, 2017

----------

